# Question about Colonial Parkway (Williamsburg, VA)



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

I was thinking about doing a ride on the Colonial Parkway during an upcoming visit to Williamsburg, however, I've read that it is fairly rough (paved with a cobble aggregate). I was just wondering exactly how rough it is--will I get my teeth rattled out on a titanium framed road bike with 23c(front)/25c(rear) tires? 
TIA!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I didn't find it real bad on my steel cross bike with 28mm slicks. My son thought it was rough on his alum/carbon bike with 23mm tires


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I rode quite a ways on that road when I did Bike Virginia many years ago. It's rough, but not that bad. The pavement definitely slows you down, but it wasn't bone shaking. I recall it being fairly scenic without a lot of traffic. I was riding a titanium bike with 23's. You should be fine.


----------

